# Mei Tai compared to Moby



## redpoppy

Wanted to buy myself a nice baby wrap for summer :blush: and was wondering whatthe difference is between a mei tai and a moby. how different do they FEEL when wearing? Are they just as adjustable (back/shoulders/waist) as a moby or similar wrap?

Are there any "pretty" and relatively reasonable wraps? I wanted a nice pattern as opposed to stripes. 

Thanks for the replies! :flower:


----------



## anothersquish

well a mei tai isnt a wrap, its a carrier. Its generally faster to put on but you cant do as many different carries in it, however I think its better for doing back carries esp with older babies. They are as adjustable as they are straps you tie so you can pretty much get a comfortable fit on anyone. Obviously they feel completely different as you arent 'enclosed' in a mei tai as you are using a wrap like a Moby...this can be a good thing in the middle of summer of course! 
Summer specific use Id probably go with a mei tai or a linen wrap. Im intending to make my own linen wrap though as they are expensive and I can buy the fabric for a fraction of the price so im going to get enough to make a wrap and a ring sling, hem it up and tada!


----------



## redpoppy

anothersquish said:


> well a mei tai isnt a wrap, its a carrier. Its generally faster to put on but you cant do as many different carries in it, however I think its better for doing back carries esp with older babies. They are as adjustable as they are straps you tie so you can pretty much get a comfortable fit on anyone. Obviously they feel completely different as you arent 'enclosed' in a mei tai as you are using a wrap like a Moby...this can be a good thing in the middle of summer of course!
> Summer specific use Id probably go with a mei tai or a linen wrap. Im intending to make my own linen wrap though as they are expensive and I can buy the fabric for a fraction of the price so im going to get enough to make a wrap and a ring sling, hem it up and tada!

If I just got a long piece of linen in the length and shape of a Moby and hemmed it up would that work? And would other fabrics work too? :blush: :shrug:


----------



## Arcanegirl

I loved my moby but i was so desperate for Alex to like being in my mei tai ans i just preferred how simple it is to use!


----------



## cath

I love both my Mei Tai & my Moby for different reasons. The MT is much easier to put on but the Moby is a bit kinder to my back. I tend to keep my MT in the car & use it when we're out & about or I know I'm going to have to get LO in & out of it & use the moby around the house for when I'm doing jobs or LO is grumpy & fighting sleep.


----------



## KarrierBag

I'm thinking of getting a moby :) Are they as simple as they look? I've read the instructions and it doesn't seem overly confusing!

Thanks :)


----------



## Tiff

I had both and I find you get more bang for your buck if you go with a Mei Tai. We absolutely love our BabyHawk and honestly that carrier doesn't owe us a cent. It was pricey when we bought it but Claire has always been on the bigger side and she's nearly 17 months and we're STILL using it! :thumbup:

I only got about 4 months use out of my Moby-Style wrap, with the BabyHawk its going strong for nearly 8 months now!


----------



## redpoppy

KarrierBag said:


> I'm thinking of getting a moby :) Are they as simple as they look? I've read the instructions and it doesn't seem overly confusing!
> 
> Thanks :)

I think they're super simple to wrap up and stick baby in but she's only 4 and a half months. :shrug:



cath said:


> I love both my Mei Tai & my Moby for different reasons. The MT is much easier to put on but the Moby is a bit kinder to my back. I tend to keep my MT in the car & use it when we're out & about or I know I'm going to have to get LO in & out of it & use the moby around the house for when I'm doing jobs or LO is grumpy & fighting sleep.

I think I like the idea of somethign being kinder to my back so I guess I'll go with another Moby. :shrug: Mei Tai's are pretty but I don't know if that's a good reason to use them. :blush:

How do you find thte Mei Tai easier to put on? I tried one on in a shop and it seemed I had to try and put baby in it while I wrapped it up. Is this wrong? :shrug: 



Tiff said:


> I had both and I find you get more bang for your buck if you go with a Mei Tai. We absolutely love our BabyHawk and honestly that carrier doesn't owe us a cent. It was pricey when we bought it but Claire has always been on the bigger side and she's nearly 17 months and we're STILL using it! :thumbup:
> 
> I only got about 4 months use out of my Moby-Style wrap, with the BabyHawk its going strong for nearly 8 months now!

What stopped you using the Moby at 4 months and what does the BabyHawk offer that the Moby doesn't? Also, is BabyHawk a "better" Mei Tai than others and if so, why? 

thanks for your replies! :flower:


----------



## Tiff

Claire's always been on the bigger side, and by 9 months she weighed 24lbs. :haha: The jersey fabric of the Moby just didn't seem to really support her that well, if that makes sense?

I can't say about other Mei Tais, I have only tried the BabyHawk. Although for what it offered it worked for us. :hugs:


----------



## joeyjo

I agree now G is 17lb+ soft stretchy wraps don't support him enough. I use my maitei all the time & have no issues with it & my back.

As for summer I want a solar weave connecta - super fast clip on maitei style, SPF 50 fabric and a huge hood :)


----------



## KarrierBag

redpoppy said:


> KarrierBag said:
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a moby :) Are they as simple as they look? I've read the instructions and it doesn't seem overly confusing!
> 
> Thanks :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they're super simple to wrap up and stick baby in but she's only 4 and a half months. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :) LO is only 8 weeks old so think I'll go for it!
> 
> xxClick to expand...


----------



## NattieLou

Have you thought about a woven wrap rather than a mei tai? So much more versatile. I think I'm going to get a gauze for the summer and something heavier for later. But I'm also planning on getting a connecta.:blush: Think my nappy addiction is spreading to carriers. Not good when I look at the prices of some of them! :dohh: There's a good for sale or trade preloved carrier section on natural mamas.


----------



## redpoppy

Thanks guys!

Is a woven wrap better because it has less "give"/less stretchiness?

AND generally:

I wanted a LIGHT and BRIGHT coloured carrier for summer. Any Mei Tai's like that or are they all with a basic black or brown base? :shrug:

Thanks!


----------



## cath

Mine's a pink base with interchangeable panels. I got it new from a seller on ebay. She does have a website too & you can pick your colour etc but they are cheaper on ebay. Its this one https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320510600129&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:GB:1123 She only seems to have a black one at the moment(which are more expensive anyway) but she does new listings quite regularly.


----------



## Faerie

Redpoppy my mei-tai was from www.chunkle-munkle.co.uk, you can have any pattern (ie with hood or not, choose length of straps) and any fabric you like. As it's custom made it takes about 6 weeks to receive, however cheaper than a lot of the commercial ones.

Hope you don't mind if I crash with my own question - did anyone use their mei-tai from birth? I had Sofia in the babasling until she was about 4 months and I discovered mei-tais, if I have another very small baby do you think a mei-tai is secure enough?


----------



## joeyjo

I used my maitei from 3 weeks - just put george's legs bent up froggy style and crossed the straps over the middle of his back until about 3monrhs maybe a bit later


----------



## Faerie

joeyjo said:


> I used my maitei from 3 weeks - just put george's legs bent up froggy style and crossed the straps over the middle of his back until about 3monrhs maybe a bit later

So do you think it would work even with my midget babies? x


----------



## joeyjo

George, although bigger than Sofia, wasnt big (3.2kg) and was absolutely fine, very comfy so I think you'll be fine. 2nd bub is likely to be bigger anyway isn't s/he?


----------



## Faerie

joeyjo said:


> George, although bigger than Sofia, wasnt big (3.2kg) and was absolutely fine, very comfy so I think you'll be fine. 2nd bub is likely to be bigger anyway isn't s/he?

Probably not :( But that's a whole different story and I'll find out in a couple of week :hugs:


----------



## joeyjo

:hugs::hugs:


----------

